# Signatures



## kifbender

Hi everyone,
I did a search but the thread about signatures was very confusing to me. How do I put a signature that appears at the end of all of my posts that says something like "please correct all mistakes etc"?
Thanks!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

You simply need to have a look at your profile page 

http://forum.wordreference.com/account/signature


----------



## wildan1

kifbender said:


> How do I put a signature that appears at the end of all of my posts that says something like "please correct all mistakes etc"?
> Thanks!


Please don't put that request at the bottom of your messages, because it goes against this forum's rule of no proofreading. (WRF rule #5)


----------



## kifbender

wildan1 said:


> Please don't put that request at the bottom of your messages, because it goes against this forum's rule of no proofreading. (WRF rule #5)



I didn't mean I want someone to proofread everything... I just meant if someone happens to notice a mistake that I don't mind if they want to correct it while answering my question. I've seen plenty of people with that kind of signature - is it really not allowed?


----------



## Peterdg

kifbender said:


> I've seen plenty of people with that kind of signature


You are right about that.


----------



## chamyto

When people refer to that in those signatures it has to do with ortography mainly, but it has not to do with correct a text completely.


----------



## velisarius

Perhaps _Please feel free to correct any other mistakes _would give the right idea (i.e.if someone happens to notice a mistake, I don't mind if they want to correct it while answering my question). It sounds less like  an appeal for general correction of errors, I think.


----------



## DonnyB

Yes, I wouldn't mind betting people are interpreting "Please correct any mistakes in my posts" to mean what it says.


----------



## Myridon

Note that there is a setting in Preferences called "Show people's signatures with their messages."  I have this turned off.  I will never see your signature.


----------



## kifbender

velisarius said:


> Perhaps _Please feel free to correct any other mistakes _would give the right idea (i.e.if someone happens to notice a mistake, I don't mind if they want to correct it while answering my question). It sounds less like  an appeal for general correction of errors, I think.



It seems like most people misunderstood my question. This is roughly what I was going to put; I just phrased it the way I did because I was writing it as a quick example of a signature without much thought.


----------

